# OEM replacement parts for 240sx



## 240kid (Jan 18, 2007)

I have searched and searched does anyone know any websites to get oem exterior body parts (quarter panel, rocker panel ECT...) for a 89' 240sx se


----------



## JamelG (Aug 3, 2006)

yeah i'm actually wondering this too... bump =p


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

what exactly are you looking for i have extra front end parts from my 90 240sx. im willing to sell if you need


----------



## 240kid (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm looking for a 92' front bumper and a drivers side quarter panel/rocker panel piece because mine are rusting out and it would probably be easier to cut the whole thing out and replace rather than try and repair it and risk it rusting out again i would also be looking for rear floor pans as mine are starting to go ( maybe it's just time to let the car go though ) i've acually considered selling it out for parts so if you know anyone who needs 89' 240SX parts i might be willing to part my car out (oh it has no engine either two rod bearings got fried)


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

Genuine Nissan Parts :: 240SX (S13) 1989-1994 :: CourtesyParts.com
if you need help finding anything let me know and i'll try to find it for you.


----------



## Zombie240 (Aug 28, 2017)

*HELP!!!!*

I have a 1990 nissan 240sx and cant find pop up headlights with assembly and a power steering kit. Dashboard and center console. Floor pan to repair rust holes. Please email me .btw. Sorry for the email. I used it for my youtube. Please help. The 240 life. Love and Hate it lol.


----------



## BrownMouse (Mar 12, 2020)

Hi, I'm in New Zealand and looking for some OEM parts for my S13 hatchback 200SX (aka 240SX). I found a Japanese site at nengun.com which may have the parts (judging by being able to put them in the cart), but wondered if anyone had any comments about them?

Or maybe any other parts websites that are recommended. 
(I couldn't find anything on CourtesyParts.com mentioned above.)


----------

